# Errwood Hall, Derbys, June 2015



## HughieD (Jun 10, 2015)

Wasn't going to do a report on this but then found a bit of interesting history on the place so thought what the hell. Hasn't been done on here before and it's definitely derelict! Here's the history adapted from various source including wikipedia:

Errwood Hall was built circa 1830 by Samuel Grimshawe II (born 1768). A wealthy Manchester businessman, his family were residence in the hall for the next hundred years. The hall's estate covered over 2,000 acres, including several farms, a school, the Cat and Fiddle Inn, a private coal mine and the small hamlet of Goyt's Bridge. The family planted many specimen trees including an abundance of azaleas and rhododendrons which are still in evidence today.

When Samuel Grimshawe II died in 1851, aged 83, the hall passed to his son, Samuel Grimeshawe III. At the time of his father's death the hall boasted nine servants. In the same year his wife Jessie gave birth to their first daughter, Mary. A second daughter, Genevieve, followed a year after. Shortly after Samuel III converted to Catholicism. He lived a colourful life, becoming a County Magistrate in 1861 and in 1871 obtained the yacht "Mariquita" and spent the next decade or so sailing it round the Mediterranean. He died at the Hall on the 20th April 1883 and the hall passed to his wife Jessie who outlived him by a decade. On her death the hall passed to her daughters who were to be the final residence of the hall. Both daughters married - Genevieve to Captain Preston in 1891 until his untimely death died in 1901 and Mary in 1902 to Hellier Gosselin, until she was widowed in 1924. The Grimeshawe sisters were childless and ageing. In their final years in the hall they built up a reputation for their kind-heartedness and generosity to others. Genevieve died in 1929 then Mary the next year bringing a close to the Grimeshawe's time at the hall.

Errwood Hall in its heyday:







Shortly after Mary's death the hall and estate was purchased by Stockport Corporation to build the Fernilee Reservoir. For a while the hall was used as a Youth Hostel, but in 1934 the Hall was dismantled because of the pollution(?), along with the other thirteen farms and cottages on the estate. Some of the stones from the demolished hall were used to construct the water treatment works below the reservoir.

Now the only surviving building is the small shrine to Miss Dolores, a member of Spanish nobility who returned to England with the Grimshawes after she met them during their world travels in the family yacht.

OK…on with the pictures:


img9707 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9708 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9709 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9710 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9711 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9712 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9713 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9714 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9716 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9717 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the many old estate buildings, now in ruins:

img9721 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one of the "Shrine to Dolores"


img9726 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jun 10, 2015)

Interesting stuff, thank you Hughie.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 10, 2015)

Really enjoyed that hug hie,thank you.something a bit different.


----------



## smiler (Jun 10, 2015)

Lovely report Hughie, always nice to have a bit of history to accompany the pics, I liked the shot through the doorway of the steps,I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 10, 2015)

Really enjoyed the write up and pictures. Thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow that's beautiful, and a lovely write up too. 
Thanks for sharing your fantastic photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2015)

Superb report,Thanks for sharing.


----------

